# Half Life 2 Problem - komme nicht weiter - auf dem Weg in die Kanalisation



## rufio (15. Oktober 2013)

allo - hab die Suchfunktion und das Internet schon durchforstet fand leider keine passende Antwort - ich stecke schon am Anfang von HL2 fest - bin auf dem Weg zur Kanalisation und sollte lt. Internetlösung und Youtubevideos durch ein Loch in die Kanalisation springen- jedoch komme ich gar nicht zu dem Loch - da mir ein Zug das Überqueren der Gleise verhindert - hab Bilder angehängt!
Wenn ich vor dem Zug vorbei gehen will bin ich sofort tot - unter dem Zug durch komme ich auch nicht - ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Hier ein Bild der Stelle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

Spontan gesagt würde ich jetzt links am Rand weiter gehen und schauen, ob man da um die Ecke gehen kann.


----------



## rufio (15. Oktober 2013)

Nein ist leider auch nicht - links gibts ne Tür die aber nicht zu öffnen ist, wenn ich auf die Gleise springe und links weitergehe kommt eine Energiewand - also auch Endstation - und wie schon geschrieben, wenn ich vor dem Zug vorbei möchte, bin ich sofort tot, was komisch ist den Lösungsvorschlägen steht nirgends etwas von einem Zug und auch in Youtubevidoes ist nichts zu sehen
zB: Half-Life 2 Walkthrough: Chapter 3 - Route Kanal {Part 1} [Hard Mode] (1080p) - YouTube bei 3:30 steht kein Zug
Half Life 2 Walkthrough: Route Kanal Part 1 - YouTube bei 4:30 auch kein Zug
Half Life 2 mission 3: Route Kanal Part [1/2] - YouTube bei 2:20 auch kein Zug


----------



## Worrel (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann scheint das Script nicht angesprungen zu sein, mit dem der Zug losfahren sollte - geh nochmal soweit es geht zurück oder lade einen älteren Spielstand.


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, könnte ein Bug sein. Eigentlich soll der Zug ja vorbeifahren, wenn du die Brücke über die Gleise entlang läufst. Einfach mal den Level neu starten, wäre mein Tipp. Ansonsten kannst du mal die Konsole benutzen:

Optionen -> Tastatur-Hotkeys -> Fortgeschritten -> Häkchen bei "Entwickler-Konsole aktivieren" setzen -> im Spiel ^-Taste drücken -> in der Konsole "sv_cheats 1" eingeben und dann "noclip" -> durch den Zug fliegen und noch einmal "noclip" eingeben


----------



## rufio (15. Oktober 2013)

auch schon probiert - bis zum Anfrag der Mission - werd wohl nochmal das Spiel von vorne beginnen - bin ja Gott sei Dank noch ziemlich am Anfang


----------



## rufio (15. Oktober 2013)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hmm, könnte ein Bug sein. Eigentlich soll der Zug ja vorbeifahren, wenn du die Brücke über die Gleise entlang läufst. Einfach mal den Level neu starten, wäre mein Tipp. Ansonsten kannst du mal die Konsole benutzen:
> 
> Optionen -> Tastatur-Hotkeys -> Fortgeschritten -> Häkchen bei "Entwickler-Konsole aktivieren" setzen -> im Spiel ^-Taste drücken -> in der Konsole "sv_cheats 1" eingeben und dann "noclip" -> durch den Zug fliegen und noch einmal "noclip" eingeben


 
OK - Danke könnt ich versuchen

EDIT: hätte das Auswirkungen auf die Achievements?


----------



## Peter Bathge (15. Oktober 2013)

rufio schrieb:


> EDIT: hätte das Auswirkungen auf die Achievements?



Ja, die werden deaktiviert. Wenn du auf Achievements stehst, ist das also vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung


----------



## rufio (15. Oktober 2013)

stehen ist vielleicht zu viel - aber ist doch schon lustig sie zu sammeln, werd mal nen neustart versuchen - Danke für die Hilfe, die vor allem sehr schnell gekommen ist - obwohl das Spiel doch schon einige Jahre am Buckel hat

EDIT: hat funktioniert, nach Neustart der gesamten Mission ist der Zug endlich abgefahren, jaja die Züge und ihre Verspätungen


----------

